# Wie kann man mit einer App Geld verdienen?



## Jose05 (3. Feb 2022)

Wie kann man mit einer App Geld verdienen, bekommt man Geld für eine Anzahl von Downloads oder muss man seinen Verdienst über Spenden finanzieren? 

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Jw456 (3. Feb 2022)

Mit dem Download wirst du sehr wenig verdienen wenn überhaupt.
Mit in der App geschaltete Webung etwas mehr aber dazu müsste die App schon durch die Decke gehen .
Viele User ständig nutzen damit etwas mehr als eine Pizza raus springt.


----------



## Jose05 (3. Feb 2022)

Gibt es denn noch andere Möglichkeiten mit einer App Geld zu verdienen?


----------



## Jose05 (3. Feb 2022)

Oder haltet ihr es für möglich, mit dem schreiben von Webseiten für Rechtsanwälte, Physiotherapeute, ...   Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## White_Fox (3. Feb 2022)

Jose05 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es denn noch andere Möglichkeiten mit einer App Geld zu verdienen?


Das Programm selbst verkaufen.



Jose05 hat gesagt.:


> Oder haltet ihr es für möglich, mit dem schreiben von Webseiten für Rechtsanwälte, Physiotherapeute, ... Geld zu verdienen.


Allgemein ist es möglich, es verdienen immerhin Leute damit Geld.
Nichts für ungut, aber wenn du hier schon so fragen mußt, dann ist es noch ein weiter Weg bis es auch für dich möglich ist.
Die Zeiten, wo man als 12-Jähriger mit einem simplen Texteditor irgendwas hinwerfen konnte weil jeder Erwachsene weit und breit sonst davon keine Ahnung hatte (der 12-Jährige ja im Grunde auch kaum) sind seit ca. 20 Jahren vorbei.

Edit:
Und abgesehen davon gibt es, so jedenfalls mein bescheidener Kenntnisstand, bereits mehr als genug Webdesigner. Reich werden die mit ihrer Arbeit nicht, dafür sind es einfach zu viele. Und zu wenige Kunden.


----------



## Neumi5694 (4. Mrz 2022)

Grundsätzlich lässt sich damit Geld verdienen, klar. Sonst würd's ja auch keiner machen. Aber wie du potentielle Kunden erreichst und was du denen überhaupt bieten kannst ... das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.

Wenn du mit Apps Geld verdienen willst, finde zunächst mal was, was die Leute wollen oder von dem du glaubst, dass sie es wollen könnten und das sonst keiner anbietet (oder schelchter, als du es in der Lage bist umzusetzen). Danach kannst du dir überlegen, wie man das am Besten zu Geld macht. Wenn du von Anfang an Geld dafür verlangst ohne dass die Leute überhaupt wissen, worum's geht, wirst du enttäuscht werden.


----------



## mihe7 (5. Mrz 2022)

Jose05 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es denn noch andere Möglichkeiten mit einer App Geld zu verdienen?


Prinzipiell ist es bei Apps nicht anders wie bei anderer Software. Wenn Du sie aber via PlayStore & Co. vertreibst, lassen die sich den Vertriebskanal fürstlich entlohnen. Wenn Du eine App ohne Abo vertickst, nimmt Google 30 %. Dürfte bei Apple nicht anders sein.

Wir vertreiben unsere Apps selbst, allerdings lassen die sich auch nur in Verbindung mit weiterer kostenpflichtiger Software verwenden (sprich: die App ist ein kostenpflichtiges Add-On). Die Preisgestaltung unterscheidet sich nicht von anderer Software. 

Natürlich muss das jeder (bzw. jede Firma) selbst bewerten, hängt schließlich von einigen Faktoren ab, insbesondere, ob es sich um eine "App for the masses" handelt, die weltweit eingesetzt werden soll.


----------

